# Dansk oversættelse

## biscon

Wow første gang jeg har skrevet dansk i et forum på nettet som handler om noget der egentlig interesserer mig. Hvis man er nørd i Danmark og man interesserer sig for andre ting en webudvikling kommer man hurtigt til at føle sig alene. Cool nok med et scandinavisk forum, omend brugerskaren ikke virker overvældende *g*.

Jeg tænkte på om vi danskere ikke skulle lave en dansk oversættelse af de forskellige gentoo docs. Ja de fleste folk som er istand til at bruge linux er istand til at forstå den engelske installations guide, men måske kunne det være med til at gøre linux mere attraktivt for danskere. Jeg ved ikke med jer andre, men jeg kender ingen danskere IRL som benytter linux som deres foretrukne desktop system (kender et par som kører en freebsd server dog), udover mig selv. Ved at have danske oversættelser kunne vi måske medvirke til at gøre det mere attraktivt for danskere at installere. Vi kunne eventuelt også lave et par specielle docs, eller udvidelser til de eksisterende som forklarer hvordan man sætter gentoo op til dansk. Jeg er for eksempel ret træt af at have engelsk stavekontrol i Gaim (har endnu ikke ikke sat mig ind i aspell eller ispell, hvad det nu er den bruger). Den slags småting kunne måske være med til at gøre gentoo mere attraktivt for danskere.

btw. Hvad sker der med danskere og pølser? troede det var tyskerne der var pølseguffere (eh.. i ved hvad jeg mener *g*)

----------

## Supermule

Hej,

Jeg har kontakt til klieber fra Gentoo og skal så småt til at finde nogle interesserede til oversættelse. 

Kan vi mønstre 3-4-5 danske personer så kan vi formentligt komme igang med levere GWN på dansk. Med tiden kan det så forhåbentligt udvikle sig til deciderede danske how-to's...Det ville jo være optimalt.

Umiddelbart var Gentoo's Docs noget nemmere rent administrativt at oversætte, men det har jeg ikke nævnt for klieber. Lad os lige se om vi i det hele taget er nogle herinde der vil deltage?

Nogle interesserede danskere herinde?  :Smile: 

----------

## rasmussen

Hep!

Her er ihvertfald én dansker (der iøvrigt har Linux som foretrukkent system:) der ville være interesseret i at deltage.

Kim

----------

## Supermule

 *rasmussen wrote:*   

> Hep!
> 
> Her er ihvertfald én dansker (der iøvrigt har Linux som foretrukkent system:) der ville være interesseret i at deltage.
> 
> Kim

 

Glimrende...

Lad os håbe på 1-2 mere så kan vi lige snakkes ved over IRC el. noget.

----------

## biscon

Supermule: det lyder helt fint.. læste lidt om det. Jeg vil helst bare fungere som oversætter, og ikke som ham med "ansvaret" og CVS adgangen *g*. Har ikke tid til det, men vil gerne oversætte dokumenter når jeg har tid. Så sign me up  :Smile: 

----------

## Supermule

 *biscon wrote:*   

> Supermule: det lyder helt fint.. læste lidt om det. Jeg vil helst bare fungere som oversætter, og ikke som ham med "ansvaret" og CVS adgangen *g*. Har ikke tid til det, men vil gerne oversætte dokumenter når jeg har tid. Så sign me up 

 

Ahhh...glimrende...så er vi 3. Skal vi sige ved 4 så kontakter vi Klieber? Eller hvad er der stemning for?

----------

## rasmussen

Lyder som en fornuftig idé.

Kim

----------

## Herodot

Jeg ved nu ikke...

Generelt er vi danskere jo ret gode til engelsk. Og hvis man ikke kan engelsk, så kommer man ikke ret langt med Linux og Gentoo, næsten uanset hvor meget vi oversætter. Tror jeg. Jeg vil egentlig hellere bruge mine kræfter på at forbedre den eksisterende engelske dokumentation, der jo også omfatter internationalisering af Gentoo.

Vil det virkelig være besværet værd at lokke et par danskere til at installere Gentoo, hvis de alligevel går i stå efter et par måneder? Vil dansk dokumentation - som er et stort arbejde - virkeligt kunne få tøvende nybegyndere til at tage skridtet? Jeg tror ikke det kan svare sig, alt i alt.

----------

## Cossins

Herodot >> Ja... Men jeg tror også at mange gerne vil være 112% sikre på at de forstår installationsvejledningen når det nu er installationen af et nyt operativsystem de skal til... Sådan noget med at partitionere harddiske o.lign. kan afskrække mange (især hvis man ikke kender til cfdisk). Jeg tror de fleste vil være tryggere ved at installere nyt hvis de på netop det punkt kan læse det på deres eget sprog... Jeg ved ikke om I kan følge mig...

Jeg vil i øvrigt hjertens gerne hjælpe til med oversættelsen... (fik 11 i engelsk sidste gang  :Cool:   :Laughing: )

- Simon

----------

## Herodot

Jae, joe, en installationsvejledning på dansk er vel OK, om ikke andet så for at nybyggeren kan være helt sikker. Men jeg synes stadigvæk det er såre omsonst at kontemplere et fuldstændigt og opdateret sæt dokumentation på dansk, især hvis kun en håndfuld ivrige ungersvende melder sig under fanerne. Men bortset fra det undrer det mig en smule at dette initiativ først kommer nu. Anyway: pøjpøj med det!

Vi skal iøvrigt have korrigeret beskrivelsen af det Skandinaviske forum, der står "Gentoo Linux på danska" i skrivende stund. Skandaløst!

----------

## Supermule

 *Herodot wrote:*   

> Jae, joe, en installationsvejledning på dansk er vel OK, om ikke andet så for at nybyggeren kan være helt sikker. Men jeg synes stadigvæk det er såre omsonst at kontemplere et fuldstændigt og opdateret sæt dokumentation på dansk, især hvis kun en håndfuld ivrige ungersvende melder sig under fanerne. Men bortset fra det undrer det mig en smule at dette initiativ først kommer nu. Anyway: pøjpøj med det!
> 
> Vi skal iøvrigt have korrigeret beskrivelsen af det Skandinaviske forum, der står "Gentoo Linux på danska" i skrivende stund. Skandaløst!

 

Enig...skandaløst  :Smile: 

Nå, men til sagens kerne. Du har fat i en detalje omkring "projektet", klart. - Dog er der i første omgang blot tale om at oversætte GWN...Senere selve dokumentationen. 

Jeg tror heller ikke at vi vil få flere danskere til at bruge Gentoo blot fordi dokumentationen foreligger på dansk. - Min tanke var dog blot at vi som danskere bør vise fanen - uanset den direkte effekt. Den afledede effekt kan dog hurtigt vise sig at være noget større....blot det at en distro kan "markedsføre" sig selv på flere sprog viser at der er et stærkt community og en masse engagerede personer. 

Netop det sidste er formentligt temmeligt udslagsgivende når folk vælger distro (Det var det for mig i hvert fald).

?

----------

## Herodot

 *Supermule wrote:*   

> Nå, men til sagens kerne. Du har fat i en detalje omkring "projektet", klart. - Dog er der i første omgang blot tale om at oversætte GWN...Senere selve dokumentationen. 
> 
> Jeg tror heller ikke at vi vil få flere danskere til at bruge Gentoo blot fordi dokumentationen foreligger på dansk. - Min tanke var dog blot at vi som danskere bør vise fanen - uanset den direkte effekt. Den afledede effekt kan dog hurtigt vise sig at være noget større....blot det at en distro kan "markedsføre" sig selv på flere sprog viser at der er et stærkt community og en masse engagerede personer. 
> 
> Netop det sidste er formentligt temmeligt udslagsgivende når folk vælger distro (Det var det for mig i hvert fald).?

 

OK, godt ord igen. På længere sigt kan vejledning på dansk måske endda skabe omtale i danske computerblade, hvem ved?

Og ja, Gentoos forum (her!) var også en væsentlig faktor for mit valg af distribution. Et markant forum på dansk (her!) vil nok kunne hjælpe nybyggere på gled. Der findes jo også til formålet en dansk gentoo-side, men den er død pt.

----------

## Supermule

 *Herodot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der findes jo også til formålet en dansk gentoo-side, men den er død pt.

 

Det går der sør'me også! Registreret gennem gratisdns.dk - uden referent - hvor fedt er det, hmmm?

Nå, kommer tid kommer råd  :Smile: 

----------

## Herodot

 *Supermule wrote:*   

>  *Herodot wrote:*   
> 
> Der findes jo også til formålet en dansk gentoo-side, men den er død pt. 
> 
> Det går der sør'me også! Registreret gennem gratisdns.dk - uden referent - hvor fedt er det, hmmm?

 En whois på gentoo.dk giver da et navn fra sig. Det ser ud til at være nyregistreret, men det er måske bare et ejerskifte? For et halvt års tid siden var der da en rudimentær dansk Gentoo-side, men det var måske på en anden adresse?

 *Supermule wrote:*   

> Nå, kommer tid kommer råd 

 I princippet ja, men lige for tiden har jeg hverken tid eller råd til nogetsomhelst. Øv! Til gengæld er jeg pludselig blevet Guru!

----------

## broeman

Jeg synes at det er en god idé med oversættelser til dansk. Selvom jeg ikke behøver at få installationsvejledningen oversat, tror jeg at det vil appellere til brugere, der ikke bruger meget engelsk i deres dagligdag (kender nogle stykker der nægter at læse engelsk, så jeg bliver nødt til at installere for dem *suk*). Spørgsmålet er bare om der er nok der har tid til at opdatere dem.

----------

## Cossins

Personligt går jeg ikke ind for at oversætte GWN til dansk i første omgang... af følgende årsager:

1) Hvem vil læse det før de har installeret Gentoo?

2) Det er community'ets nyhedsbrev - hvordan kan man være med i community'et hvis man ikke forstår det sprog som alle i det taler?

3) Det er ikke nødvendigt - en eller andet har allerede sagt at dansken generelt er dygtig til engelsk. Grunden til at jeg godt kan se pointen med oversatte docs, er at nogle måske har det bedre med danske instruktioner...

4) Det er pissemeget arbejde!  :Wink: 

Indtil videre ser det ikke ud som om at der er ret mange danskere som bruger Gentoo, så skal vi ikke lige starte med konvertere et par stykker ( :Very Happy: ) før vi går i gang med at servicere dem? (groft sagt)

[Edit] Er det kun mig som har umådelig lidt sympati med folk som nægter at læse/lære/bruge engelsk? [/Edit]

- Simon

----------

## Supermule

 *Cossins wrote:*   

> Personligt går jeg ikke ind for at oversætte GWN til dansk i første omgang... af følgende årsager:
> 
> 1) Hvem vil læse det før de har installeret Gentoo?
> 
> 

 

Ingen? Men det er vel heller ikke decideret meningen. Og skulle det ske kan det vel blot give lidt nysgerrighed...?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Det er community'ets nyhedsbrev - hvordan kan man være med i community'et hvis man ikke forstår det sprog som alle i det taler?
> 
> 

 

Spørg dem der laver GWN til:

Dutch 

English 

German 

French 

Japanese 

Italian 

Polish 

Portuguese (Brazil) 

Portuguese (Portugal) 

Russian 

Spanish 

Turkish 

Jeg kan ikke se at flere sprog kan skade dette community. Overalt er den danske i18n jo latterligt imho - måske revolutionen starter her?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Det er ikke nødvendigt - en eller andet har allerede sagt at dansken generelt er dygtig til engelsk. Grunden til at jeg godt kan se pointen med oversatte docs, er at nogle måske har det bedre med danske instruktioner...
> 
> 

 

Nej vi er enige om at det ikke er nødvendigt. Men det skader da heller ikke. Og husk den afledede effekt det kan have på gentoo generelt. Den tror jeg ikke man skal kimse af....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) Det er pissemeget arbejde! 
> 
> 

 

Jeps  :Smile:  Men "pissemeget arbejde" div 6 = ikke så meget arbejde.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Indtil videre ser det ikke ud som om at der er ret mange danskere som bruger Gentoo, så skal vi ikke lige starte med konvertere et par stykker () før vi går i gang med at servicere dem? (groft sagt)
> 
> 

 

En af metoderne er vel at vise omverdenen (og die dumme dänen) at Gentoo community'et er for alle. - Iøvrigt var den umiddelbare effekt af et sådan arbejde ikke anledet af at servicere kommende brugere som sådan, men mere at give noget tilbage til Gentoo-teamet - når nu man ikke har evner til at kode en installationsprocedure eller andet godt  :Smile: 

Og husk - et eller andet sted skal vi jo starte? - Og oversættelse var een metode. (men måske ikke rigtig).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Edit] Er det kun mig som har umådelig lidt sympati med folk som nægter at læse/lære/bruge engelsk? [/Edit]
> 
> 

 

Øhm..que?

----------

## Cossins

Don't get me wrong... Jeg synes skam også at så meget af Gentoo (og Linux i det hele taget) bør oversættes (og ja, mange af de nuværende oversættelser kunne bruge lidt kærlighed), men jeg synes bare at vi skal starte med installationsdokumentationen, og hvis der kommer lidt flere danske brugere som viser sig aktive i fora osv. (d.v.s. at der opstår en form for dansk Gentoo community), kan vi oversætte GWN...

Husk på at der er lidt flere tyske, franske og spanske Gentooers end der er danske...

- Simon

----------

## biscon

Hvordan skrider det frem? har nogen mailet om CVS adgang og alt det sjov? er ked af at jeg først skriver nu. Kan se at der har været en del svar. Jeg synes også at vi burde starte med at oversætte installations doc'en.. og den som omhandler gentoo på desktoppen. Det var dem som jeg startede med da jeg installerede gentoo. 

Ja de fleste potentielle linux brugere vil være istand til at læse og skrive engelsk. Men jeg har mindst en ven som gerne vil sætte en linux server op og som ikke er så meget for engelske docs (derfor har han installeret mandrake). Jeg skal på roskilde idag (yeah!) men når jeg kommer hjem er jeg frisk på at begynde. Har downloadet XML'en til doc's og læst vejledning for dokumentations-developers  :Smile: . Jeg synes gentoo fortjener at blive den største linux distro, derfor er det vigtigt at den er tilgængelig på flere sprog. Som der var en der nævnte tidligere ser det lidt mere "professionelt" ud hvis ting som doc'sne findes på flere forskellige sprog.

----------

## Saint1911

Jeg vil også hjælpe såfremt, at det bliver til noget   :Question: 

jeg er dog bedre til engelsk end til dansk, men fik da 11 i dansk afgangs eksamen i gymnasiet, anyway hvis i har brug for en til så skriv mig op.

----------

## Supermule

'allo,

Jeg kan i weekenden maile "Gentoo" og så delagtiggøre dem i vores tanker her fra tråden....Og den tilmelding der er givet udtryk for.

Som jeg tolker det så er størst tilslutning til en evt. oversættelse af diverse docs, hvilket jeg også efterhånden er overbevist om bør være det første skidt. - Og det giver også folk chancen for at snuse til det engagement som trods alt skal lægges for dagen i et sådan projekt. 

Imho ville GWN stille større krav til organisationen og antallet af deltagere (udkommer trods alt hver uge).

Lad os se hvad Klieber siger til det  :Smile: 

----------

## barran

Hep!

Jeg er med på at oversætte lidt...

----------

## Supermule

Hej,

Status: Jeg har mailet Klieber...Lad os se hvad der sker   :Wink: 

----------

## Supermule

Hej Folkens,

Så er der nyt. Jeg har kontakt til Gentoo's dokumentations-afdeling og har fået en beskrivelse af hvordan vi kommer igang. Det ser tilforladeligt ud, og vi kan tage det i det tempo vi selv ønsker.

De var iøvrigt helt enige om at vi måske bør vente med GWN - men det bestemmer vi for så vidt selv  :Smile: 

Nogen forslag til hvordan vi kan arrangere dette? Primært skal vi vel have organiseret en nemmere (mere "live") metode til at kommunikere på.  - Hvad bruger I? IRC?

----------

## Yarrick

 *Herodot wrote:*   

> Vi skal iøvrigt have korrigeret beskrivelsen af det Skandinaviske forum, der står "Gentoo Linux på danska" i skrivende stund. Skandaløst!

 

Hur heter det då? På dansk? jag kan ändra det  :Smile: 

----------

## Supermule

 *Yarrick wrote:*   

>  *Herodot wrote:*   Vi skal iøvrigt have korrigeret beskrivelsen af det Skandinaviske forum, der står "Gentoo Linux på danska" i skrivende stund. Skandaløst! 
> 
> Hur heter det då? På dansk? jag kan ändra det 

 

U said it yourself  :Smile: 

Its not "danska" its "dansk".

----------

## Yarrick

det är snart fixat. Passade på att ändra till "norsk" med.

----------

## Herodot

 *Supermule wrote:*   

> Its not "danska" its "dansk".

 

It's not "its" - it's "it's"   :Laughing: 

----------

## Supermule

Hva så folkens? "Kolde fødder"?

Hvordan mødes vi nemmest virtuelt og organiserer/snakker?

----------

## Supermule

Ok...jeg tror vi dropper det  :Smile:  Hvis ikke vi kan kommunikere via et simpelt forum (set over den sidste uge) så kan vi slet ikke organisere os og levere et "produkt". 

Jeg mailer Gentoo at vi i DK ikke er modne endnu.

----------

## DeSoCo

hey jeg vil også gerne være med til at oversætte

----------

## stivstikker

 *Supermule wrote:*   

> Ok...jeg tror vi dropper det  Hvis ikke vi kan kommunikere via et simpelt forum (set over den sidste uge) så kan vi slet ikke organisere os og levere et "produkt". 
> 
> Jeg mailer Gentoo at vi i DK ikke er modne endnu.

 

Lad os nu ikke droppe idéen helt endnu... jeg vil da også meget gerne deltage... jeg er ikke nogen Linux haj, men jeg skulle da mene at jeg godt kan oversætte lidt  :Smile: 

----------

## broeman

det er kedeligt at dem der meldte sig i starten ikke melder sig igen, men måske er det pga. sommerferie, eller bare generelt varmen   :Cool: 

Jeg vil gerne lave lidt arbejde med oversættelser, jeg har prøvet at være i "træning" som oversætter via hjælp fra SSLUG, men kun få gange.  Det er jo ikke fordi at installationsvejledningen ændrer sig meget fra version til version, jeg håber bare at det bliver koordineret ordentligt (jeg ser det helst via dette forum,  med en fast tråd, det skaber også åbenhed om oversættelserne).

----------

## mejlholm

Jeg er osse med!

Et par forslag er som følger:

1. 1 person oversætter hele dokumentet, resten læser korrektur

2. De enkelte kapitler deles ud til enkelte personer, derefter læses der korrektur.

Jeg er med på IRC, ICQ og endda osse MSN. Om ikke andet så kan vi altid mødes IRC. 

Jeg holder ikke så meget øje med gentoos forum, så I skal være velkomne til at tage fat i mig på Quakenet i kanalen #fg3x kalder jeg mig Aaby.

----------

## broeman

 *mejlholm wrote:*   

> Jeg er osse med!
> 
> Et par forslag er som følger:
> 
> 1. 1 person oversætter hele dokumentet, resten læser korrektur
> ...

 

Fordelen ved CVS er at alle (der har adgang) kan lave korrektur-ændringer til et eksisterende dokument. Men du har nok ret at én burde lave dette udkast først. 

Jeg har ikke prøvet IRC endnu  :Embarassed:  men sidder på ICQ, som vi bruger meget her i området. Men måske skal vi vente til at dem der startede denne tråd vender tilbage? (hvis de nogensinde gør, ellers må vi vise at vi er "modne" ved at lave den selv og sende den til dem)

----------

## mejlholm

Jeps, jeg bruger osse CVS til dagligt og det er den bedste måde at organisere den del af projektet.

Følgende ting skal vi dog have styr på:

1. En der har en server?

2. En kontakt liste over de frivillige

3. Arbejdsfordelingen

----------

## broeman

 *mejlholm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Følgende ting skal vi dog have styr på:
> 
> 1. En der har en server?
> ...

 

Mig og Mejlholm har chattet lidt over ICQ i går, samtidig har jeg også skrevet en besked til Supermule.

Jeg laver dette udkast til en handlingsplan, så vi har en god start:

1. Opsætning af organisationen (de tre øverste punkter)

2. Oversættelse af installationsguiden (gentoo.dk er død)

3. Oversættelser af de andre docs

4. Oversættelse af GWN (Gentoo Weekly News)

1.0. Opsætning af organisationen

1.1. Vi vil helst bruge Gentoo's egen CVS-server, men hvis ingen reagerer på vores forespørgsler, så må vi selv finde en løsning.

1.2. Hvis folk er stadig interesseret, meld ud i denne uge i denne tråd eller privat besked til mig (broeman) eller mejlholm. (bruger)Navn, Email og evt. ICQ ville være ønskværdigt. Der er vel ingen grund (andet end spam) at gemme sin email-adresse, når man vil være udvikler.

1.3. Lige nu snakker Mejlholm og jeg via ICQ, men hvis ikke mange bruger det, kan vi lave et andet forum. Som tidligere ville jeg gerne se en tråd i gentoo scandinavia for at evt. klager/forslag kan komme på dagsorden, men måske er gentoo-doc mailing-listen bedre til den slags.

2.0. Oversættelse af installationsguiden

Dette bør være det første vi skal ordne, da det alene giver erfaring med systemet.

2.1. Udpeget en eller to til at lave et udkast

2.2. Diskussion om rigtigheden (evaluering)

2.3. Rettelser (udpege fast redaktør)

2.4. Udgivelse

2.5. Efter-evaluering (uendeligt)

3.0. Oversættelse af andre docs

Foregik den første oversættelse med et positiv udfald, kan vi fortsætte med at oversætte resten af user og development dokumenterne.

3.1. Udpege en eller to til hver dokument for udkast

3.2. Evaluering af de enkelte projekter

3.3. Rettelser (udpege fast redaktør)

3.4. Udgivelse

3.5. Efter-evaluering (uendeligt)

4.0. Oversættelse af GWN (Gentoo Weekly News)

Er der stor tilslutning til oversættelserne, så bør det overvejes om GWN også burde opdateres.

4.1. Udpege faste oversætter / redaktører

4.2. Udgivelser

4.3. Generel evaluering (uendeligt)

Udpegelsen foregår som indskrivning til et projekt. Det er ingen grund til at starte med GWN før vi har en del til at springe ind for andre. Jeg kan se at andre sprog heller ikke bliver opdateret jævntligt, hvilket tyder på manglende interesse. De faste dokumenter ville hjælpe de brugere der har problemer med at forstå engelsk (eller svensk/norsk).

----------

## mejlholm

Broeman og jeg går så småt igang...

Vi har vedtaget at det officielle mødested er på IRC. Nærmere bestemt netværket irc.freenode på kanalen #gentoo-doc-dk

Her vil vi begge være at finde når vi er online  :Smile: 

Såfremt der er nogen der har problemer med finde ud af IRC så bare sig til, så finder vi hurtigt ud af at det  :Smile: 

----------

## broeman

Følgende arbejde er igang:

Broeman og Mejlholm: gentoo-x86-install ver. 2.6.4

DeSoCo: desktop ver. 1.4.3

Hvis du vil teste dit arbejde ved at lave xml-filerne om til html, skal du følge XML-developer guiden. Derudover skal du ændre UTF-8 til iso-8859-1 for at kompile æøå. Hvis du vil have css med, skal du ændre ~/xsl/guide.xsl filen, hvor / foran css-filen skal fjernes og kopiere css-biblioteket til hvor du installere html-filen. Gider du ikke at se på dtd-fejlen, kan du kopiere det bibl. også, men husk at ændre din oversætningsfil (fjerne / foran dtd-filen)

----------

## GurliGebis

Jeg vil også gerne være til hjælp når/hvor jeg kan.

Vil prøve at befinde mig på irc når jeg har muligheden for det, så må vi se hvad der sker.

----------

## mejlholm

Lige et officielt hej til GurliGebis

Der er indtil videre tildelt:

Broeman og Mejlholm: gentoo-x86-install ver. 2.6.4 

DeSoCo: desktop ver. 1.4.3 

GurliGebis: Portage User Guide ver.  1.3

Mit forslag lyder på at de respektive personer ovenfor er hoved-oversættere på de nævnte dokumenter. Det vil sige at de har ansvaret for at holde dem ved lige. Bliver opgaven uoverkommelig kan vi selvfølgelig omfordele.

Indtil videre arbejder vi stadig på at få en CVS server op indtil gentoo stiller en til rådighed.

----------

## GurliGebis

Tak.

Er allerede godt i gang med at oversætte.

----------

## mejlholm

Tænkte at det lige var på tide med en status post.

Pt. har vi første udgave (det vil sige den ikke er rettet endnu men oversat) klar på følgende dokumenter:

- Gentoo Linux x86 Installation Guide

- Portage User Guide

Disse vil de næste dage blive nærlæst og rettet.

Desuden fortætter vi med følgende dokumenter:

- Desktop Configuration Guide

- USE Variable Guide

Da disse dokumenter skal opdateres og vedligeholdes på jævnlig basis leder vi stadig med lys og lygte efter personer som har lyst til at hjælpe til.

----------

## mejlholm

For lige at bringe folk up-to-date:

Vi har fået oprettet et projekt hos savannah.org således at vi nu har bla. cvs server, hjemmeside og mailling-liste til rådighed.

I kan herefter følge vores fremgang på:

http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/gentoo-dk/

Vi søger stadig folk til at hjælpe med oversættelserne, så har du mod og tid, så kontakt os enten på forummet, irc eller mail.

----------

## Redeeman

jeg vil gerne oversætte en doc eller to  :Very Happy: !

----------

## Herodot

Kan jeg se hvad der er lavet indtil videre, et eller andet sted? Jeg kiggede i cvs på Savannah, men det gjorde mig svimmel. Jeg vil gerne lede efter ligegyldige stave- og kommafejl, så jeg kan håne alle forfatterne. På den måde vil jeg prøve at booste mit ego, uden at løfte en finger for den gode sag. Det er da dansk! (desværre...)

----------

## mejlholm

Det kan du da, Web-cvs'en er da det nemmeste. Du skal primært kigge i bibliotekerne

pre1 <-- lige oversat

pre2 <-- rettet en gang

finish <-- færdig

Alle kommentarer er velkomne   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pr3-

Jeg er frisk på at oversætte Gentoo til dansk.

Jeg fik selv 10-13 hver gang i diktat i folkeskolen  :Razz: 

----------

## mejlholm

Jamen du skal da være velkommen   :Very Happy: 

Vi holder ikke så meget øje med dette forum desværre, så kontakt os venligst på IRC.

----------

